# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  چگونه یک اینترنت کانکشن بسازیم؟

## saeed_h

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه اساتید محترم
من میخواستم یک برنامه با دلفی بنویسم که یک اینترنت کانکشن (Dial-Up) جدید ایجاد کنه، و Username, password و شماره تلفن رو هم ست کنه.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

برای این کار از RAS API استفاده میشه. می تونید یک مقاله درباره چگونگی استفاده از آن در دلفی، در لینک زیر پیدا کنید:
*A quick overview of RAS API*

علاوه بر آن، کامپوننت های مختلفی برای کار با RAS در دلفی وجود دارند:

http://www.torry.net/pages.php?id=200

----------

